# Photo's with my new camera! What do you think??? (56K Warning)



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Just got a new camera (Samsung NV3) and wanted to share a few pics.

My review of camera here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/39458-samsung-nv3-digital-camera-camera-mp3.html

These are a few macro's I took with a steady hand. I think they would have been even nicer had I used a tri-pod.
(I took the pics at 7 megapix and then reduced their size on the computer so they wouldn't be so huge here.)




























and if these don't convince you that the macro is great, check this out (super big pic warning, it is full 7mp size but cropped to be smaller):
http://fish.cecolts.com/nose2.JPG

So what do you think???


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

They look great, sooner or later I'll need something like this...

-Andrew


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

That's a nice lobster you have there, haha. Awesome camera!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks! I sure am excited about it. It is my first new camera in about 8 years.


----------



## iba (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow! Your pictures look very nice.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just talking with a friend today about wanting a camera with good macro shots. Thanks for the review!


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

how much was that camera ? I need to get myself a good one sooner or later


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

It was (and still is this week of December 19th) $229.99 at circuitcity.com Consumer Electronics though I don't know how long it will stay on sale. For as functional as it is, with good camera, good MP3, good movies, and okay text, I think it really is a great deal.

Most other places I have looked are running around $300, and even on Froogle it is $240+shipping or more.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Ooops... just checked, the price has gone up to $249 this morning. Still better than you can get on the majority of the internet (since you have to pay shipping), but I imagine the price will come back down some time also.

Of course, if you are interested in a little cheaper, the Samsung i6 is almost the same thing, but at 6meg instead of 7, and looks like it only has one speaker instead of two. The other stats seem the same in the listing, and it runs $199.89....
Buy the Samsung Digimax i6 PMP Digital Camera and other Digital Cameras at circuitcity.com


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow thats nice quality for that price 

still not a DSLR with macro lens but for a quarter of the price you can't go wrong!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

I sure am loving it. Fits in the cell phone pocket of my purse, too!


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you know if they make an underwater case for it? That's a nice camera, but I need something I can dive with and my last purchase a kodak is great, but they never made the underwater case as promised. Or at least not yet (a year later)


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a shot of a SLR Cam, can i do that on my Canon A640, im also gonna buy this weekend.

I just check the cam and it has a 5cm Macro while the Canon has 1cm only, so i think ill also go for Samsung


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

LGHT said:


> Do you know if they make an underwater case for it? That's a nice camera, but I need something I can dive with and my last purchase a kodak is great, but they never made the underwater case as promised. Or at least not yet (a year later)


I saw an underwater casing for it when I 'Froogle' searched for accessories.



xcooperx said:


> I just check the cam and it has a 5cm Macro while the Canon has 1cm only, so i think ill also go for Samsung


Yes, the Samsung has 3 different levels of macro... so is very versitile that way.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice pictures. I know very little about cameras. When you say 'macro', is it different than simply zooming in? Is it a fancy term for the same thing?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

You can zoom to make things far away appear closer, but that's not macro. I believe macro is zooming in to expose details on very small things that are also close. 

I'm not a camera whiz though, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Macro is broadly defined as at or approaching 1:1 magnification...meaning that the size of the image on the camera's sensor is the actual size of the object.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

With Macro lens, you have very very little depth of field, meaning the area which is in focus is very shallow - most in front and behind the object focused on will be blurry, depending on the focal length and aperature of the lens. Which can make for a compelling capture, but its best if the subject is lateral or horizontal across the focus point. Take an Amano shrimp for an example. If its facing you diagonally and you focus on the head, a good chance the whole mid and tale section will be blurry/out of focus.

PS, Nice shots Taf.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Macro acctually changes the camera setting in some technical way.

You could zoom in kinda close with regular zoom, but not be able to focus very well and you have to rely on how much 'zoom' your camera has, while keeping your camera several feet away from your subject.

With macro mode, it makes the camera focus up really close... Letting you move the camera close to the object to get the sharpest image.

If you want to get good up-close shots you definitly need a camera that has good macro modes.

This Samsung NV3 lets you 'Auto Macro' to within about 8 inches, selectable Macro Mode to get about 2-4 inches, and selectable Super Macro Mode, that lets you get up to about 1cm from what you are taking a picture of.
(I am just aproximating the distances.)


----------

